# Kovacic è del Real Madrid. E' fatta. le cifre.



## admin (16 Agosto 2015)

Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, l'Inter ha ceduto il centrocampista croato Kovacic al Real Madrid. Mancano solo i dettagli e l'annuncio ufficiale. E' un'operazione da 30 milioni di euro. 

Kovavic, che interessava anche al Milan, si trasferisce in Spagna.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (16 Agosto 2015)

Mah..


----------



## Dexter (16 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, l'Inter ha ceduto il centrocampista croato Kovacic al Real Madrid. Mancano solo i dettagli e l'annuncio ufficiale. E' un'operazione da 30 milioni di euro.
> 
> Kovavic, che interessava anche al Milan, si trasferisce in Spagna.


Operazione strana, evidentemente il Real ha già ceduto qualcuno. Illaramendi, forse Isco (ma dubito..) o Casemiro (di cui dubito ugualmente perchè appena ricomprato dal Porto).


----------



## Smarx10 (16 Agosto 2015)

Ho un sogno che si chiama Isco


----------



## Aron (16 Agosto 2015)

Non mi dispiace.
Non l'avrei voluto al Milan. 
Abbiamo bisogno di certezze, non di potenziali campioni o ottimi giocatori, perlomeno spendendo quelle cifre.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Agosto 2015)

Ottimo colpo del Real. L'Inter doveva cedere qualcuno e ha ceduto uno dei migliori.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Agosto 2015)

Il Real a questo punto venderà qualcuno. E se sarà un tra Modric o Isco dobbiamo assolutamente esserci. Altrimenti si può lasciare perdere.

PS con questa cessione praticamente Thohir ha tirato fuori davvero poco.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Real a questo punto venderà qualcuno. E se sarà un tra Madrid o Isco dobbiamo assolutamente esserci. Altrimenti si può lasciare perdere.
> 
> PS con questa cessione praticante Thohir ha tirato fuori davvero poco.



Illaramendi , sarà lui quello che butteranno


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Real a questo punto venderà qualcuno. E se sarà un tra Madrid o Isco dobbiamo assolutamente esserci. Altrimenti si può lasciare perdere.
> 
> PS con questa cessione praticante Thohir ha tirato fuori davvero poco.



Non so chi sia sto Madrid ma è gente che vuol giocare la champions league. Isco potrebbe diventare obiettivo dei gobbi.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Agosto 2015)

Godo come un caimano! Almeno non verrà da noi. Rapina a mano armata da parte dell'Inter ai danni del Real Madrid.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Agosto 2015)

*Di Marzio: affare vicino alla conclusione, per circa 35 milioni + bonus*


----------



## Smarx10 (16 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non so chi sia sto Madrid ma è gente che vuol giocare la champions league. Isco potrebbe diventare obiettivo dei gobbi.



Penso sia Modric. Colpa del t9


----------



## Hellscream (16 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Ho un sogno che si chiama Isco



Lo hanno anche quelli della Juventus


----------



## robs91 (16 Agosto 2015)

Colpaccio.....dell'Inter.Trentacinque più bonus per uno che non ha dimostrato niente sono tanta roba.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non so chi sia sto Madrid ma è gente che vuol giocare la champions league. Isco potrebbe diventare obiettivo dei gobbi.



Ahahah, errore di battitura. Intendevo Modric.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Agosto 2015)

Ad occhio affare dell'Inter,però poi chissà magari esplode al Real,avrebbe Modric accanto ad aiutarlo. 
L'Inter da questi soldi farà probabilmente Perisic più il terzino/centrocampista


----------



## Casnop (16 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Penso sia Modric. Colpa del t9


t9 o non t9, Luka Pirlic li andiamo a prendere noi a piedi.


----------



## Smarx10 (16 Agosto 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Lo hanno anche quelli della Juventus



Si anche loro potrebbero andare sul giocatore, ma se ci mettono dei mesi per tirare fuori 30 milioni per Draxler secondo voi possono puntare a Isco in così poco tempo? Poi ricordiamoci dei buoni rapporti tra Galliani e Perez.. Non ė strano che non abbiano ancora fatto affari insieme quest'estate?


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Agosto 2015)

Sui giornali spagnoli per adesso ancora nulla di questa notizia. Solo un accenno su Marca che dice "_secondo quanto riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport..._"


----------



## hiei87 (16 Agosto 2015)

All'inter non sarebbe mai esploso, però ha un potenziale enorme. 
Non sono sicuro che al Real possa diventare grande...Sicuramente al Milan l'avrei preso ad occhi chiusi, anche se è chiaro che l'operazione non sarebbe mai stata fattibile...


----------



## bmb (16 Agosto 2015)

30 milioni per uno che ha dimostrato meno di Bertolacci.


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Agosto 2015)

Su Sport (altro giornale spagnolo) invece, danno Illarramendi in partenza verso Liverpool, a sostituire Lucas Leiva, anch'egli in partenza (Inter per lui?).


----------



## hiei87 (16 Agosto 2015)

Attenzione adesso al Condor per Casemiro e Illarramendi. Ho paura....


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: affare vicino alla conclusione, per circa 35 milioni + bonus*



Venduto a una cifra superiore a quella spesa per Kondogbia. Credo che adesso abbiano un colpo in canna da sparare, vediamo chi prendono.


----------



## Casnop (16 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Penso sia Modric. Colpa del t9



t9 o non t9, Luka Pirlic lo andiamo a prendere noi da Madrid. Un viaggio di fede e speranza, tipo Santiago de Compostela.


----------



## Casnop (16 Agosto 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> 30 milioni per uno che ha dimostrato meno di Bertolacci.


Game, set, match, Federer.


----------



## bmb (16 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Attenzione adesso al Condor per Casemiro e Illarramendi. Ho paura....



Magari. Rispetto a Soriano sono già un'altra roba.


----------



## Kaw (16 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: affare vicino alla conclusione, per circa 35 milioni + bonus*


Gran colpo (per l'Inter), per il Real sinceramente fatico a trovare un senso in quest'acquisto, cosa se ne fanno? e non capisco perchè poi dovrebbero vendere qualcuno dei loro considerando che sono nettamente migliori di Kovacic...


----------



## franck3211 (16 Agosto 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> t9 o non t9, Luka Pirlic lo andiamo a prendere noi da Madrid. Un viaggio di fede e speranza, tipo Santiago de Compostela.



Per modric rinuncerei a ibra e a qualunque altro. Esco pazzo per il croato.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Agosto 2015)

30mln.  tecnicamente fortissimo ma ha dimostrato poco o nulla.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2015)

Pure Di Marzio dice che è praticamente fatta per trentacinque milioni più bonus. A queste cifre è un colpaccio clamoroso dell'Inter.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Agosto 2015)

Comunque credo abbiano venduto il croato per sistemare i conti, dubito lo sostituiscano spendendo una cifra simile.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Agosto 2015)

Ora i cugini avranno i soldi per pagare gli stipendi ai giocatori


----------



## Denni90 (16 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me sono i soldi per pagare kondogbia, sono le stesse cifre


----------



## Casnop (16 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Per modric rinuncerei a ibra e a qualunque altro. Esco pazzo per il croato.


Lancio alto per le sponde di Luiz Adriano, filtrante per Bacca, dialogo proficuo con Bonaventura e Bertolacci... Risolviamo una quindicina di problemi tattici in un colpo solo: una robetta, insomma. Dai, Adriano, morto un croato se ne fa un altro.


----------



## luigi61 (16 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Ho un sogno che si chiama Isco



Io invece ho un'incubo....che si chiama gatto Soriano...


----------



## koti (16 Agosto 2015)

Se dopo aver venduto Kovacic (e Shaqiri) arriva solo Perisic fossi interista resterei deluso non poco.


----------



## Snake (16 Agosto 2015)

Modric? ma dai fate i bravi per favore


----------



## Casnop (16 Agosto 2015)

assolutamenteh


Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Real a questo punto venderà qualcuno. E se sarà un tra Modric o Isco dobbiamo assolutamente esserci. Altrimenti si può lasciare perdere.
> 
> PS con questa cessione praticamente Thohir ha tirato fuori davvero poco.



A Madrid tra poco tracimano a centrocampo... Adriano, prenota la suite all'Imperiale al Forte per Florentino, dai.


----------



## TheZio (16 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, l'Inter ha ceduto il centrocampista croato Kovacic al Real Madrid. Mancano solo i dettagli e l'annuncio ufficiale. E' un'operazione da 30 milioni di euro.
> 
> Kovavic, che interessava anche al Milan, si trasferisce in Spagna.



A me non dice molto Kovacic, operazione molto criticabile da parte dei blancos..
Questo rimane un'incognita...


----------



## danyaj87 (16 Agosto 2015)

Però, pure l'Inter riesce a piazzare i suoi giocatori a belle cifre solo il nostro facentecavolate l'AD migliore del mondo non riesce a fare piazza pulita di certi giocatori in rosa.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Agosto 2015)

Modric e Isco? Il massimo a cui possiamo ambire a prendere dal Real è Illaramendi


----------



## Elmajiko10 (16 Agosto 2015)

ISCO al real Madrid non giocherà titolare neanche quest anno,se rimane a Madrid farà il 12/13/ uomo ......ma se veramente ci fosse una possibilità di prenderlo qui vale fare l investimento...trequartista fortissimo e moderno con una tecnica sopraffina di anni 23...e lo ripeto 23 anni ....se non è un affare questo.?!....ho solo paura che lo prenda la juve


----------



## diavolo (16 Agosto 2015)

Per Isco vorranno minimo 40 milioni


----------



## Memories of the Time (16 Agosto 2015)

Ma Isco lo prende la Juve, non c'è un solo motivo per cui debba venire da noi su.


----------



## Ian.moone (16 Agosto 2015)

Non sono 30 milioni, ma sono 35 + bonus, 40 in tutto.

Solo noi non siamo capaci a vendere.


----------



## koti (16 Agosto 2015)

Kovacic giocherà solo per far rifiatare i titolari, o nel caso si rompesse qualcuno. Figuariamoci se panchinano Isco o Modric per lui, dai su. Probabilmente quello che partirà sarà Illarramendi.


----------



## John Dunbar (16 Agosto 2015)

io vi dico solo una cosa.

Se davvero l inter lo ha ceduto per 40 mln, dopo l'affare Ibra -eto'o questo rischia di diventare il piú grosso e intelligente affare di mercato della storia dell'inter.


----------



## Smarx10 (16 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Kovacic giocherà solo per far rifiatare i titolari, o nel caso si rompesse qualcuno. Figuariamoci se panchinano Isco o Modric per lui, dai su. Probabilmente quello che partirà sarà Illarramendi.



Modric è praticamente impossibile che parta. Su Isco non ho tutte queste certezze. Benitez vuole giocare col 4-2-3-1: i due davanti alla difesa saranno sicuramente Kroos e Modric, con Casemiro prima alternativa. Dietro a Benzema invece giocheranno Cr7, James e Bale. Isco è già panchinato. Ora è la prima riserva di quella squadra, ma secondo me sarebbe disposto ad andarsene in una squadra che lo mette al centro del progetto.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Per Isco vorranno minimo 40 milioni



Beh se Kovacic vale 30 è pure poco.


----------



## 13-33 (16 Agosto 2015)

35 milioni per Kovacic affarone del Inter. Uno che no a mai fatto 3 mesi buono con continuita.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Agosto 2015)

Se Kovacic lo hanno pagato oltre 35 milioni come dicono, Pogba vale davvero sopra i 100 milioni, dai è assurdo.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Agosto 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Magari. Rispetto a Soriano sono già un'altra roba.



Vabè, rispetto a Soriano sì, ma non sono comunque quel che ci serve. Non hanno le caratteristiche che dovrebbe avere il nostro acquisto a centrocampo e non ci farebbero fare nessun salto di qualità....


----------



## juventino (16 Agosto 2015)

Un capolavoro dell'Inter, ma è davvero incomprensibile comprendere il perché il Real abbia fatto questa follia.
Non lo so eh, magari è una suggestione, ma se sono tanto folli da spendere più di 30 milioni per uno che (ad oggi) non ha dimostrato assolutamente nulla magari Isco lo lasciano andare via...


----------



## Patryipe (16 Agosto 2015)

35 milioni per 'sto pacco? Mamma mia, che affare per l'Inter.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Agosto 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> assolutamenteh
> 
> A Madrid tra poco tracimano a centrocampo... Adriano, prenota la suite all'Imperiale al Forte per Florentino, dai.


Comunque anche per me potrebbe essere stato preso per sostituire Modric. Speriamo entro il 31 agosto  mal che vada ripassiamo nel 2016... ma con un Ibra o un altro gran cc già in saccoccia


----------



## John Dunbar (16 Agosto 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Un capolavoro dell'Inter, ma è davvero incomprensibile comprendere il perché il Real abbia fatto questa follia.
> Non lo so eh, magari è una suggestione, ma se sono tanto folli da spendere più di 30 milioni per uno che (ad oggi) non ha dimostrato assolutamente nulla magari Isco lo lasciano andare via...



Semplice, il Real madrid é un circo.

La societá piú ridicola del mondo.
Avranno anche 10 champions league, e grazie tante aggiungo, visti i migliaia di mld (finti) spesi, ma sono e rimarranno sempre un circo.

E han preso il clown giusto per loro come allenatore.
Ora il circo é completo.


----------



## The P (16 Agosto 2015)

Preso a 11 venduto 2 anni e mezzo dopo a 35 nonostante il calciatore non abbia minimamente rispettato le promesse. Quando si investe sui giovani si cade sempre impiedi. Eccetto se ti chiami Galliani.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Agosto 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Un capolavoro dell'Inter, ma è davvero incomprensibile comprendere il perché il Real abbia fatto questa follia.
> Non lo so eh, magari è una suggestione, ma se sono tanto folli da spendere più di 30 milioni per uno che (ad oggi) non ha dimostrato assolutamente nulla magari Isco lo lasciano andare via...


Isco però ha dimostrato di essere molto forte , e sicuramente non lo regaleranno, per me il maggiore indiziato alla parteza dal Real è Illlaramendi, che ha fatto pietà , e non lo rimpiangeranno di certo IMHO


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque anche per me potrebbe essere stato preso per sostituire Modric. Speriamo entro il 31 agosto  mal che vada ripassiamo nel 2016... ma con un Ibra o un altro gran cc già in saccoccia



Modric guadagna un boato, ed è uno dei migliori centrocampisti al mondo, in serie a non ci verrà , avrà altre offerte da società ben più ricche  
Poi oh se lo prendete felice per voi e per la serie a , più qualità ce meglio è


----------



## Marchisio89 (16 Agosto 2015)

Affarone dell'Inter. Si sono pagati Kondogbia.


----------



## Renegade (16 Agosto 2015)

E ti pareva che non doveva esserci la sorpresa sotto? Operazione a dir poco DEMENZIALE. Kovacic è per distacco il miglior centrocampista in rosa. Hanno speso 30M per un interditore che in fase di costruzione è quasi nullo, cedendo invece uno che se messo a costruire il gioco è tra i migliori in circolazione - statistiche alla mano. Ceduto poi a 35 che con i prezzi di oggi è una cifra ridicola. Adesso arriverà Melo e si punterà solo su interdizione e fisicità a centrocampo. Con questa cessione l'Inter si è scavata la fossa. Boh, ma si può essere così demenziali? Cioè ti rattoppi da una parte e ti crei danni dall'altra. Ecco perché il calcio italiano non si evolve. Continuiamo a cedere i pezzi migliori senza logica, continuiamo. Ora si capiscono le mosse di Thohir. Figurarsi se ci metteva un euro di tasca sua.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E ti pareva che non doveva esserci la sorpresa sotto? Operazione a dir poco DEMENZIALE. Kovacic è per distacco il miglior centrocampista in rosa. Hanno speso 30M per un interditore che in fase di costruzione è quasi nullo, cedendo invece uno che se messo a costruire il gioco è tra i migliori in circolazione - statistiche alla mano. Ceduto poi a 35 che con i prezzi di oggi è una cifra ridicola. Adesso arriverà Melo e si punterà solo su interdizione e fisicità a centrocampo. Con questa cessione l'Inter si è scavata la fossa. Boh, ma si può essere così demenziali? Cioè ti rattoppi da una parte e ti crei danni dall'altra. Ecco perché il calcio italiano non si evolve. Continuiamo a cedere i pezzi migliori senza logica, continuiamo. Ora si capiscono le mosse di Thohir. Figurarsi se ci metteva un euro di tasca sua.


Dai su non scherzare , 35 milioni è un furto in piena regola, in confronto Romagnoli è stato pagato in tozzo di pane


----------



## koti (16 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E ti pareva che non doveva esserci la sorpresa sotto? Operazione a dir poco DEMENZIALE. Kovacic è per distacco il miglior centrocampista in rosa. Hanno speso 30M per un interditore che in fase di costruzione è quasi nullo, cedendo invece uno che se messo a costruire il gioco è tra i migliori in circolazione - statistiche alla mano. Ceduto poi a 35 che con i prezzi di oggi è una cifra ridicola. Adesso arriverà Melo e si punterà solo su interdizione e fisicità a centrocampo. Con questa cessione l'Inter si è scavata la fossa. Boh, ma si può essere così demenziali? Cioè ti rattoppi da una parte e ti crei danni dall'altra. Ecco perché il calcio italiano non si evolve. Continuiamo a cedere i pezzi migliori senza logica, continuiamo. Ora si capiscono le mosse di Thohir. Figurarsi se ci metteva un euro di tasca sua.


Quoto tutto (a parte la questione del prezzo, per me 35 è giusto). Ora chi prenderanno, Lucas Leiva?


----------



## accadde_domani (16 Agosto 2015)

Colpaccio in uscita dell'Inter.


----------



## Aragorn (16 Agosto 2015)

Colpaccio dell'Inter, 40 milioni per quel sopravvalutato sono un vero capolavoro.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Agosto 2015)

Al Real devono essere pazzi, quasi 40 milioni per un giocatore che in due anni e mezzo ancora non ha trovato la sua posizione in campo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Agosto 2015)

Saranno stati consigliati dal nostro Adriano


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Agosto 2015)

40 milioni per sto kovacic senza parole... E ora faranno altri colpi con quei soldi...


----------



## Gre-No-Li (16 Agosto 2015)

Magari mi sbaglio ma 35/40 milioni per uno che non ha dimostrato praticamente niente sono fuori dal mondo. Quanti scudetti ha vinto l'Inter, quante coppe, quanti posti champ? Scommettiamo che fra un paio d'anni torna come saldo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2015)

Il Real Madrid non è la società esattamente più indicata per valorizzare i giovani e Kovacic ha bisogno di chi lo completi e lo faccia diventare finalmente un grande giocatore. In ogni caso, anche qualora dovesse esplodere sarò contento che non l'avrà fatto all'Inter, in caso contrario sarà l'Inter ad aver fatto l'affare, anche se ora come ora, con la partenza di Kovacic, Medel diventa titolare e la cosa non può farmi che piacere.


----------



## Il Genio (16 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid non è la società esattamente più indicata per valorizzare i giovani e Kovacic ha bisogno di chi lo completi e lo faccia diventare finalmente un grande giocatore. In ogni caso, anche qualora dovesse esplodere sarò contento che non l'avrà fatto all'Inter, in caso contrario sarà l'Inter ad aver fatto l'affare, anche se ora come ora, con la partenza di Kovacic, Medel diventa titolare e la cosa non può farmi che piacere.



All'inter purtroppo non hanno galliani 
Stai pur certo che con quei soldi compreranno uno coi fiocchi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> All'inter purtroppo non hanno galliani
> Stai pur certo che con quei soldi compreranno uno coi fiocchi


Dopo le partenze di Shaqiri e Kovacic arriverà certamente Perisic.


----------



## koti (16 Agosto 2015)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Magari mi sbaglio ma 35/40 milioni per uno che non ha dimostrato praticamente niente sono fuori dal mondo. Quanti scudetti ha vinto l'Inter, quante coppe, quanti posti champ? Scommettiamo che fra un paio d'anni torna come saldo?


Vi sorprendete per Kovacic a 35 e non per Kondogbia e Dybala pagati la stessa cifra? Anche questi hanno ancora da dimostrare tantissimo. 
Kovacic per me è parecchio sottovalutato, ha un talento e potenzialità davvero notevoli. Il problema è che nel Real non giocherà mai o comunque pochissimo, per lui era meglio andare in una squadra inglese come ad esempio il Liverpool


----------



## Casnop (16 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E ti pareva che non doveva esserci la sorpresa sotto? Operazione a dir poco DEMENZIALE. Kovacic è per distacco il miglior centrocampista in rosa. Hanno speso 30M per un interditore che in fase di costruzione è quasi nullo, cedendo invece uno che se messo a costruire il gioco è tra i migliori in circolazione - statistiche alla mano. Ceduto poi a 35 che con i prezzi di oggi è una cifra ridicola. Adesso arriverà Melo e si punterà solo su interdizione e fisicità a centrocampo. Con questa cessione l'Inter si è scavata la fossa. Boh, ma si può essere così demenziali? Cioè ti rattoppi da una parte e ti crei danni dall'altra. Ecco perché il calcio italiano non si evolve. Continuiamo a cedere i pezzi migliori senza logica, continuiamo. Ora si capiscono le mosse di Thohir. Figurarsi se ci metteva un euro di tasca sua.


Ci stupiamo? Mancini!


----------



## Renegade (16 Agosto 2015)

Kovacic a 35 non è per niente una cifra giusta. Ha ottime qualità tecniche e con i prezzi che girano oggi avrebbero dovuto venderlo a molto di più. Firmino è stato ceduto per più di 40M, cosa avrebbe fatto più del croato? Dai...

Comunque crolla tutto il progetto tecnico e sportivo dell'Inter perché solo con l'interdizione non si va da nessuna parte. Finché ci sarà questa mentalità in Italia e si cederanno i migliori il calcio italiano non farà mai il salto. Thohir alla fine si è dimostrato esattamente come l'aveva descritto Berlusconi in quella famosa uscita. Non ci mette un solo euro di suo. 

Mi dispiace veramente guardate, come se Kovacic l'avessimo ceduto noi. Perché mi auguro sempre che tutte prendano i pezzi migliori e si rinforzino per vedere un campionato quantomeno incerto e combattuto. Sono schifato.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (16 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Vi sorprendete per Kovacic a 35 e non per Kondogbia e Dybala pagati la stessa cifra? Anche questi hanno ancora da dimostrare tantissimo.
> Kovacic per me è parecchio sottovalutato, ha un talento e potenzialità davvero notevoli. Il problema è che nel Real non giocherà mai o comunque pochissimo, per lui era meglio andare in una squadra inglese come ad esempio il Liverpool


Infatti io non avrei speso 40 milioni per Dybala...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E ti pareva che non doveva esserci la sorpresa sotto? Operazione a dir poco DEMENZIALE. Kovacic è per distacco il miglior centrocampista in rosa. Hanno speso 30M per un interditore che in fase di costruzione è quasi nullo, cedendo invece uno che se messo a costruire il gioco è tra i migliori in circolazione - statistiche alla mano. Ceduto poi a 35 che con i prezzi di oggi è una cifra ridicola. Adesso arriverà Melo e si punterà solo su interdizione e fisicità a centrocampo. Con questa cessione l'Inter si è scavata la fossa. Boh, ma si può essere così demenziali? Cioè ti rattoppi da una parte e ti crei danni dall'altra. Ecco perché il calcio italiano non si evolve. Continuiamo a cedere i pezzi migliori senza logica, continuiamo. Ora si capiscono le mosse di Thohir. Figurarsi se ci metteva un euro di tasca sua.


Kondogbia-Medel-Brozovic


----------



## Hammer (16 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Ho un sogno che si chiama Isco



Mi sa che ce l'ha anche Marotta


----------



## John Dunbar (16 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E ti pareva che non doveva esserci la sorpresa sotto? Operazione a dir poco DEMENZIALE.* Kovacic è per distacco il miglior centrocampista in rosa.* Hanno speso 30M per un interditore che in fase di costruzione è quasi nullo, cedendo invece uno che se messo a costruire il gioco è tra i migliori in circolazione - statistiche alla mano. Ceduto poi a 35 che con i prezzi di oggi è una cifra ridicola. Adesso arriverà Melo e si punterà solo su interdizione e fisicità a centrocampo. Con questa cessione l'Inter si è scavata la fossa. Boh, ma si può essere così demenziali? Cioè ti rattoppi da una parte e ti crei danni dall'altra. Ecco perché il calcio italiano non si evolve. Continuiamo a cedere i pezzi migliori senza logica, continuiamo. Ora si capiscono le mosse di Thohir. Figurarsi se ci metteva un euro di tasca sua.



ma dove?

restando nel meraviglioso ambito dei "potenzialmente parlando" magari hai pure ragione.

Ma questi in 3 anni, con 3 allenatori, non ha mai dimostrato niente.

Se uno é bravo é bravo, lo si vede subito.
Questo non é riuscito a prendersi un posto e un ruolo da titolare neppure nell'inter piú scarsa della storia.

Tante qualitá, personalitá zero, tanta indolenza, lacune tattiche e anche tecnicne enormi.
Ah...nessuno ha ancora capito che ruolo abbia, lui per primo.

Per meé un affarone, se davvero la cifra é sui 40 mln.
Ma proprio un affarone.

Un prezzo da big per un moccioso che nn ha dimostrato nulla.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Agosto 2015)

Affarone del in**r



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Real a questo punto venderà qualcuno. E se sarà un tra Modric o Isco dobbiamo assolutamente esserci. Altrimenti si può lasciare perdere.



Ecco ecco..


----------



## Renegade (16 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kondogbia-Medel-Brozovic



Due giocatori fisici e uno solo più tecnico?? Ma considera che Mancini vuole Perisic e sta usando il 4-2-3-1, quindi centrocampo a due. Ergo Felipe Melo + Kondogbia. Medel riserva. Non andranno da nessuna parte. L'unico che proprio non dovevano cedere era Kovacic.


----------



## John Dunbar (16 Agosto 2015)

Per me cmq l'inter non adra lontano neppure quest'anno.

Kondogbia aggiunge quantita, ma nn qualitá.
Jovetic ottimo innesto, sicuramente miglioreranno rispetto al nono posto.

Ma non sono da terzo.

La difesa é ridicola, sia nei terzin che nei centrali, il portiere é un cesso, il centrocampo manca di cervello.

Per me lotteranno per la quinta piazza.

Il Milan sinceramente non so, se Sinisa riesce a trasformarla in una provinciale come mentalitá, potrebbe anche andare oltre le aspettative, ma ad oggi nemmeno il Milan per me é da terzo posto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Due giocatori fisici e uno solo più tecnico?? Ma considera che Mancini vuole Perisic e sta usando il 4-2-3-1, quindi centrocampo a due. Ergo Felipe Melo + Kondogbia. Medel riserva. Non andranno da nessuna parte. L'unico che proprio non dovevano cedere era Kovacic.


Il cambio di modulo sarà la mazzata definitiva. Jovetic trequartista? Jovetic esterno?


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: affare vicino alla conclusione, per circa 35 milioni + bonus*



Che furto mamma mia!!! Beata l'Inter che ha dirigenti che sanno vendere... Galliani l'avrebbe venduto a 20


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il cambio di modulo sarà la mazzata definitiva. Jovetic trequartista? Jovetic esterno?



Secondo io questo non lo sa ancora nenmeno Mancini, almeno noi sappiamo che il nostro modulo e 4-3-1-2


----------



## Jaqen (16 Agosto 2015)

Quindi chi è che creerà gioco nell'Inter? Medel? Kondogbia? L'unico con piedi buoni è Hernanes, che ogni volta dovrà abbassarsi e recuperare palla. O prendono qualcuno, o c'hanno i nostri stessi problemi, e non mi preoccupano minimamente.


----------



## Snake (16 Agosto 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Che furto mamma mia!!! Beata l'Inter che ha dirigenti che sanno vendere... Galliani l'avrebbe venduto a 20



Galliani non l'avrebbe manco preso Kovacic, molto meglio i cessi medioman italiani che poi ti restano sotto contratto per l'eternità


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Galliani non l'avrebbe manco preso Kovacic, molto meglio i cessi medioman italiani che poi ti restano sotto contratto per l'eternità



Effettivamente. Ora sarebbe il momento perfetto per piazzare il colpo decisivo per staccarli...


----------



## O Animal (16 Agosto 2015)

In una settimana hanno venduto i 2 giocatori più tecnici che avevano... Kovacic e Shaqiri... Nemmeno Galliani sarebbe riuscito a fare tanto...


----------



## Hammer (16 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> In una settimana hanno venduto i 2 giocatori più tecnici che avevano... Kovacic e Shaqiri... Nemmeno Galliani sarebbe riuscito a fare tanto...



Mancini se non cambia due terzi di rosa ogni anno non è contento


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Quindi chi è che creerà gioco nell'Inter? Medel? Kondogbia? L'unico con piedi buoni è Hernanes, che ogni volta dovrà abbassarsi e recuperare palla. O prendono qualcuno, o c'hanno i nostri stessi problemi, e non mi preoccupano minimamente.



Non che quel sopravvalutatissimo di Kovacic creasse gioco eh.


----------



## danyrossonera (16 Agosto 2015)

Se lui vale 35, POGBA vale 500 M allora.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Se lui vale 35, POGBA vale 500 M allora.



Concordo! 500mln senza bonus. Con i bonus almeno 550!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Agosto 2015)

Grande acquisto del Real e brutta perdita per l'Inter, ma non capisco la scelta del giocatore...panchina fissa per lui...


----------



## ilcondompelato (16 Agosto 2015)

vedrete che in questo giro di centrocampisti il condom comprerà illaramendi per 30 mln facendo contenti tuti interisti e madrilisti.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Non che quel sopravvalutatissimo di Kovacic creasse gioco eh.



No, però almeno il compito era quello. Adesso non c'è nemmeno la parvenza di tale idea di giocatore.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> No, però almeno il compito era quello. Adesso non c'è nemmeno la parvenza di tale idea di giocatore.



Si questo si, ma a conti fatti se investiranno i soldi ricavati (cosa di cui dubito) per un giocatore simile a Gundogan ci guadagneranno e pure tanto.


----------



## ilcondompelato (16 Agosto 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Grande acquisto del Real e brutta perdita per l'Inter, ma non capisco la scelta del giocatore...panchina fissa per lui...



non capisco cosa avrebbe perso ad oggi l inter??
venduto a 40 senza aver lasciato nessun rimpianto.
che poi possa esplodere al real è un conto, ma ad oggi l affare lo fa l inter senza se e senza ma


----------



## John Dunbar (16 Agosto 2015)

secondo me quel Gnoukouri é proprio bravo.

Forse anche alla luce di questo han preferito vendere Kovacic, che cmq probabilmente non avrebbe trovato spazio alla lunga.


----------



## devils milano (16 Agosto 2015)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> vedrete che in questo giro di centrocampisti il condom comprerà illaramendi per 30 mln facendo contenti tuti interisti e madrilisti.



ho proprio paura che vada a finire cosi


----------



## DannySa (16 Agosto 2015)

Ahha beh era da giugno che lo dicevo, l'Inter ha ceduto Shaqiri per 17 mln (e gli è andata bene che in PL buttano i soldi così altrimenti se lo tenevano) e Kovacic per 30 mln, si sono praticamente finanziati il mercato in entrata con Kondogbia (un giocatore molto meno tecnico di Kovacic) e Jovetic che rimane un giocatore abbastanza mediocre e soprattutto discontinuo.
Sembrava avessero i soldi, certo come no, non hanno speso quasi nulla ed è probabile che parta pure Ranocchia e forse qualcun altro scarso che piazzeranno a qualche squadra di asini che se li piglia.
L'Inter non ha un soldo, si può solo autofinanziare ogni anno e se manca la Champions chiudono bottega.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Agosto 2015)

Giornalisti non sapevano niente= trattativa lampo. 
Come Shaqiri, dato per fatto allo Stoke, solo dopo che sono spuntate le foto del giocatore in Inghilterra.
Volendo si possono tenere le cose "nascoste"


----------



## mark (16 Agosto 2015)

Sembrerebbe che i soldi in realtà siano 28 milioni più 7,5 di bonus!!


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Agosto 2015)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> secondo me quel Gnoukouri é proprio bravo.
> 
> Forse anche alla luce di questo han preferito vendere Kovacic, che cmq probabilmente non avrebbe trovato spazio alla lunga.



Quoto, quel Gnoukori sembra proprio bravo


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ahha beh era da giugno che lo dicevo, l'Inter ha ceduto Shaqiri per 17 mln (e gli è andata bene che in PL buttano i soldi così altrimenti se lo tenevano) e Kovacic per 30 mln, si sono praticamente finanziati il mercato in entrata con Kondogbia (un giocatore molto meno tecnico di Kovacic) e Jovetic che rimane un giocatore abbastanza mediocre e soprattutto discontinuo.
> Sembrava avessero i soldi, certo come no, non hanno speso quasi nulla ed è probabile che parta pure Ranocchia e forse qualcun altro scarso che piazzeranno a qualche squadra di asini che se li piglia.
> L'Inter non ha un soldo, si può solo autofinanziare ogni anno e se manca la Champions chiudono bottega.



Non concordo solo su Jovetic , che per me è un gran giocatore ( poi che sia fatto di pastafrolla non è mica colpa sua, per il resto concordo)


----------



## Black (16 Agosto 2015)

40 milioni per Kovacic che non era nemmeno titolare all'Inter?? ma questi sono pazzi! e in che ruolo giocherà a Madrid? mi sembra che a centrocampo sono già a posto e non vedo spazio per lui.
Ah dimenticavo, l'allenatore è Benitez..... ora le cose forse tornano


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Agosto 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> 40 milioni per Kovacic che non era nemmeno titolare all'Inter?? ma questi sono pazzi! e in che ruolo giocherà a Madrid? mi sembra che a centrocampo sono già a posto e non vedo spazio per lui.
> Ah dimenticavo, l'allenatore è Benitez..... ora le cose forse tornano



Albiol per la difesa is the way  [MENTION=1888]Black[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Agosto 2015)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> non capisco cosa avrebbe perso ad oggi l inter??
> venduto a 40 senza aver lasciato nessun rimpianto.
> che poi possa esplodere al real è un conto, ma ad oggi l affare lo fa l inter senza se e senza ma



Per me era il giocatore più forte che avevano.


----------



## Jino (17 Agosto 2015)

Hanno vinto tutti.

Il Real ha preso un giocatore che in Spagna nel giro di qualche anno diventerà un top.

L'Inter ha venduto a peso d'oro un giovane che seppur talentuoso era tatticamente un problema.

Il ragazzo va bel CLUB per eccellenza.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Agosto 2015)

*Mancini: "Bisogna rispettare il FPF, spiace ma un sacrificio andava fatto".*


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mancini: "Bisogna rispettare il FPF, spiace ma un sacrificio andava fatto".*



Ha detto anche che la sua cessione unita a quella di Shaqiri permetterà di completare la rosa in zone del campo dove sono carenti, ergo almeno in parte reinvestiranno per un terzino e una punta.


----------



## The P (17 Agosto 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Ma Isco lo prende la Juve, non c'è un solo motivo per cui debba venire da noi su.



Oggi infatti si parla di blitz della Juve per Isco. Staremo a vedere. Certo che sarebbe proprio quello che ci serve, sia da mezzala sia da trequartista. Che venisse in mente a Galliani di chiamare l'amico Florentino....


----------



## J&B (17 Agosto 2015)

Mancini: " Rinforzi in fretta"

Ma non si vergogna? L'hanno accontentato in tutto.


----------



## devils milano (17 Agosto 2015)

in sostanza l'inter ha venduto Kovacic e preso Kondogbia; ha venduto Shaqiri e preso Jovetic;
se fossero rimasti tutti assieme e Mancini trovata la quadra,avrebbe potuto disporre di un gran bel parco calciatori..ora bisogna capire se si è rafforzato,rimasto uguale o indebolito..ecco tatticamente qualcosa cambierà..Kovacic regista,lascia il posto a Kondogbia centrocampista centrale;Shaqiri trequartista o ala lascia il posto a Jovetic trequartista o seconda punta..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Agosto 2015)

Bene la cessione di Kovacic, la qualità del centrocampo era l'unico settore in cui l'Inter c'era sicuramente superiore,
tra l'altro il Croato era una bomba a orologeria, può darsi che rimanga un eterno incompiuto ma poteva esserci il rischio che esplodesse ad altissimi livelli.


----------



## Aragorn (17 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me si limiteranno a Perisic


----------



## pennyhill (17 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>


 mi hai steso


----------



## John Dunbar (17 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ahha beh era da giugno che lo dicevo, l'Inter ha ceduto Shaqiri per 17 mln (e gli è andata bene che in PL buttano i soldi così altrimenti se lo tenevano) e Kovacic per 30 mln, si sono praticamente finanziati il mercato in entrata con Kondogbia (un giocatore molto meno tecnico di Kovacic) e Jovetic che rimane un giocatore abbastanza mediocre e soprattutto discontinuo.
> Sembrava avessero i soldi, certo come no, non hanno speso quasi nulla ed è probabile che parta pure Ranocchia e forse qualcun altro scarso che piazzeranno a qualche squadra di asini che se li piglia.
> *L'Inter non ha un soldo, si può solo autofinanziare ogni anno e se manca la Champions chiudono bottega.*



questo lo si dice da due anni, anche quest'anno tutti erano convinti di questo.

In realtá, proprio perché si stanno autofinanziando, non succederá nulla di particolare se non entreranno in champions, rifaranno un mercato tipo questo, arrangiandosi in qualche modo.
Se entrassero in champions semmai avrebbero piu disponibilitá per fare operzioni migliori.

Ma l'inter attuale terza non ci arriva nemmeno se la vedo.
Difesa con troppe incognite, centocampo che non mi convince.

L'attacco invece secondo me é molto forte, Jovetic lo fermano solo gli infortuni, con Icardi potenzialmente é una gran bella coppia, e potrebbe arrivarne un altro entro la fine del mercato.

In ogni caso, pur rinforzati rispetto all'anno scorso, non penso siano competitivi per il terzo posto. Non al momento almeno.

Il milan secondo me non ha una rosa piú forte, perché individualmente l'inter mi sembra un po' superiore.
Tuttavia mi sembra un po' meglio assortita. Meno lacunosa di quella dei nerazzurri, pur nella mediocritá tecnica.
Per cui il Milan puó essere una sorpresa tipo la Lazio dell'anno scorso.
L'inter ci credo meno.


----------



## Cuginastro (18 Agosto 2015)

Manco fosse Savicevic dai il tempo lo ha avuto. Sento dire "Eh ma in Italia solo i calciatori fisici vanno avanti" Pogbà allora cosa è ? Scarso ? Dai su se era forte la metà di quanto paventato in Italia lo faceva vedere. In Spagna faceva il fenomeno pure Forlan, Ricardo Oliveira ecc ecc . A fare il fenomeno in Spagna è facile , farlo in Italia o Inghilterra è difficile forse anzi quasi sicuramente in Italia il talento è ancora più difficile ad uscire, ma se esce, in qualsiasi altro campionato diventa il top in quel ruolo. Kovacic ha avuto le sue Chance . Snjeder per dire si era ambientato in 1 giorno Quaresma era un pippone anche con Mou. I giocatori se sono forti si vede. In Italia devi però essere veramente forte e non potenzialmente forte. Questa è la differenza.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Manco fosse Savicevic dai il tempo lo ha avuto. Sento dire "Eh ma in Italia solo i calciatori fisici vanno avanti" Pogbà allora cosa è ? Scarso ? Dai su se era forte la metà di quanto paventato in Italia lo faceva vedere. In Spagna faceva il fenomeno pure Forlan, Ricardo Oliveira ecc ecc . A fare il fenomeno in Spagna è facile , farlo in Italia o Inghilterra è difficile forse anzi quasi sicuramente in Italia il talento è ancora più difficile ad uscire, ma se esce, in qualsiasi altro campionato diventa il top in quel ruolo. Kovacic ha avuto le sue Chance . Snjeder per dire si era ambientato in 1 giorno Quaresma era un pippone anche con Mou. I giocatori se sono forti si vede. In Italia devi però essere veramente forte e non potenzialmente forte. Questa è la differenza.



Cambi idea spesso. Qualche messaggio fa osannavi Kovacic.


----------



## DannySa (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mancini: "Bisogna rispettare il FPF, spiace ma un sacrificio andava fatto".*



Era l'unico cedibile che avevano, se non vanno in Champions l'anno prossimo parte pure Icardi e lì poi ciaone con le super cessioni di giocatori strapompati.
L'inter a centrocampo chi ha ora? Kondogbia, Hernanes, Medel? il primo non ha i piedi di Kovacic e probabilmente non avrà mai un'impostazione da grandissimo giocatore ma solo una fase di interdizione onesta e niente più, con Kovacic sarebbe stata una bella coppia così invece giocherà vicino gente tipo Hernanes o Medel che per quanto possano essere osannati sono pur sempre giocatori che c'erano anche gli altri anni e non sono certamente dei fenomeni.
Per me ci hanno perso ma di brutto, hanno praticamente venduto Kovacic per avere Kondogbia e Shaqiri per arrivare a Jovetic, chi è che aveva i soldi? l'anno prossimo non credo faranno un altro colpaccio a giugno, anche perché dovranno mettere in preventivo il fatto che i giocatori cedibili a 25 e passa mln sono finiti.
E questa cosa mi fa incacchiare tantissimo perché se prendessimo Ibra, Witsel, un altro cc giovane ma abbastanza pronto questi non li vediamo più.


----------



## Serginho (18 Agosto 2015)

Te pareva che gli interisti, appena partito, cominciano a giustificare l'operazione e mortificare il giocatore hahaha


----------



## Cuginastro (18 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Cambi idea spesso. Qualche messaggio fa osannavi Kovacic.



Non l'ho Osannato ho detto che sarebbe stato un errore soprattutto se si cedeva al Milan.

Detto questo le cifre si aggirano intorno ai 40 Mln bonus compresi. A quella cifra la Juve ha Venduto Vidal...diciamo che almeno lo hanno venduto bene.

Il punto che adesso per gli avversari Kovacic era un fenomeno e per molti interisti un pippone. La verità sta in mezzo
Un talento inespresso aspettato 4 anni mica 1 . Nel calcio di oggi 4 anni sono un eternità


----------



## Cuginastro (18 Agosto 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Te pareva che gli interisti, appena partito, cominciano a giustificare l'operazione e mortificare il giocatore hahaha



El Sharawi


----------



## Renegade (18 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Non l'ho Osannato ho detto che sarebbe stato un errore soprattutto se si cedeva al Milan.
> 
> Detto questo le cifre si aggirano intorno ai 40 Mln bonus compresi. A quella cifra la Juve ha Venduto Vidal...diciamo che almeno lo hanno venduto bene.
> 
> ...



Ha *21 anni* santo Dio. Deve essere già Pirlo/Pelé/Crujff? E' già tanto quello che ha mostrato secondo me per la sua età. La verità è che l'Inter ha ceduto il suo miglior centrocampista e l'unico che non doveva cedere. Ora con il centrocampo fisico formato da Kondogbia e Melo voglio proprio vedere. Senza la tecnica si fa la fine del Milan a metàcampo...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Agosto 2015)

*Clacio&Finanza: Kovacic rappresenta il quarto giocatore più costoso ceduto dall'Inter. Si piazza in terza posizione dopo Ibra e Ronaldo. Ultimo Balotelli. Una simpatica curiosità è che gli altri giocatori sono poi tornati tutti a Milano... ma sulla sponda rossonera. Che anche Mateo segua le orme dei suoi predecessori? Lo scopriremo negli anni avvenire.*


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Agosto 2015)

Sono triste


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Agosto 2015)

Va beh se dopo va da voi allora è patologica la cosa


----------



## DannySa (18 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Non l'ho Osannato ho detto che sarebbe stato un errore soprattutto se si cedeva al Milan.
> 
> Detto questo le cifre si aggirano intorno ai 40 Mln bonus compresi. A quella cifra la Juve ha Venduto Vidal...diciamo che almeno lo hanno venduto bene.
> 
> ...




Certo, sarebbe stato un errore cederlo al Milan perché è risaputo che il Milan sia in realtà una squadra di curling e non di calcio.
La realtà è che avevate un cc tecnico e ancora giovanissimo, che non siete mai riusciti ad interpretare e che vi ha smollati senza tanti problemi visto che il giocatore alla prima offerta seria se ne sarebbe andato all'istante, l'Inter ha aspettato il giusto ma si sapeva che il giocatore sarebbe partito in questa sessione di mercato (i soldi per Kondogbia non li avevate neanche a morire altrimenti).
Avete un cc sui livelli del nostro solo che per noi il mercato deve ancora iniziare lì voi avete svenduto l'unico buono che avevate.


----------



## Serginho (18 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> El Sharawi



Se ti riferisci a me, mi sai che hai sbagliato proprio persona. Se ti riferisci ad altri, mi sa che sono intelligenti come te


----------



## Cuginastro (18 Agosto 2015)

Ma per favore ho letto decine e decine di post dove Kovacic veniva definito un mezzo giocatore. Mo pare Iniesta. La verità che manco Kovacic sa dove vuol giocare ha cambiato anche 3 allenatori e ancora nessuno ci ha capito una mazza sul dove farlo giocare. Altra cosa a 21 anni molti altri giocatori avevano QUANTOMENO un'identità. Come fai a progredire se non capisci il tuo ruolo ? Se a Pogbá gli dicono fai l'esterno di attacco lui ti dice " mister non é il mio ruolo" Kovacic ha fatto tutti i ruoli a cc e tutti a mezzo servizio. Da Trequartista parte spalle alla porta e non va bene , da Regista porta troppo la palla , da Mediano non ha tempo d'intervento e fisico, da Mezzala non ha i tempi d'inserimento, da Ala o mezzapunta non ha il passo . E bravino in tutti questi ruoli ma bon eccelle in nulla e l'inter ha bisogno di giocatori quantomeno identificati e di personalità . Mateo era una scommessa. Persa sul campo vinta sul mercato. Questo è quanto

[MENTION=2250]Cuginastro[/MENTION] Difficile capire che siamo sun un forum rossonero e quindi dovrebbero essere evitate certe provocazioni?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Ma per favore ho letto decine e decine di post dove Kovacic veniva definito un mezzo giocatore. Mo pare Iniesta. Ma chiedere equilibrio di giudizio a molti rossoneri che vanno dal Vinciamo lo Scudetto a Siamo da Retrocessione nel giro di 1 ora durante una partitella di allenamento qualsiasi, mi rendo conto sia arduo. La verità che manco Kovacic sa dove vuol giocare ha cambiato anche 3 allenatori e ancora nessuno ci ha capito una mazza sul dove farlo giocare. Altra cosa a 21 anni molti altri giocatori avevano QUANTOMENO un'identità. Come fai a progredire se non capisci il tuo ruolo ? Se a Pogbá gli dicono fai l'esterno di attacco lui ti dice " mister non é il mio ruolo" Kovacic ha fatto tutti i ruoli a cc e tutti a mezzo servizio. Da Trequartista parte spalle alla porta e non va bene , da Regista porta troppo la palla , da Mediano non ha tempo d'intervento e fisico, da Mezzala non ha i tempi d'inserimento, da Ala o mezzala non ha il passo . E bravino in tutti questi ruoli ma bon eccelle in nulla e l'inter ha bisogno di giocatori quantomeno identificati e di personalità . *Mateo era una scommessa. Persa sul campo* vinta sul mercato. Questo è quanto


Ci vuole coraggio a dire questo di un ventunenne.


----------



## Cuginastro (18 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci vuole coraggio a dire questo di un ventunenne.



Vale lo stesso per El Sharaawi, Darmian, Cristante e mo vediamo De Sciglio


----------



## Doctore (18 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Vale lo stesso per El Sharaawi, *Darmian*, Cristante e mo vediamo De Sciglio


Questo gioca nel MU...scommessa persa?


----------



## Cuginastro (18 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Questo gioca nel MU...scommessa persa?



Si dal Milan....ma forse non avete capito il senso di scommesse perse. Perché li si valuta in pochi anni da quando sono giovani. Kovacic all'Inter é stata una scommessa persa. Al Real si vedrà


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Vale lo stesso per El Sharaawi, Darmian, Cristante e mo vediamo De Sciglio


Peccato che io non abbia definito scommesse perse nessuno di questi quattro giocatori  
Punto primo non puoi generalizzare i pareri di alcuni a tutto il tifo milanista, punto secondo ci si assume la responsabilità di ciò che si dice.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Cuginastro (19 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Peccato che io non abbia definito scommesse perse nessuno di questi quattro giocatori
> Punto primo non puoi generalizzare i pareri di alcuni a tutto il tifo milanista, punto secondo ci si assume la responsabilità di ciò che si dice.



Vabbè non è che stiamo dialogando solo noi due rispondo in linea generale a tutti quelli interessati e che intervengono per la maggiore. Poi ovvio ci sono milanisti piú equilibrati ho molti amici e parenti milanisti. Poi che vada per la maggiore il ritratto da Casciavid é altrettanto vero. Precisato questo . In molti in ambito tifosi e società Milan non hanno dato tempo ai sopracitati. E veder leggere la morale su come tirare su i talenti dai milanisti quando da anni l'inter ha uno dei migliori settori giovanili d'Italia, fa sorridere quantomeno


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Quanto dice [MENTION=2250]Cuginastro[/MENTION] per certi versi è vero, anche se:

- Darmian è esploso tardissimo. Non potevamo aspettarlo fino ai 25 anni. 
- El Shaarawy è fisicamente un rottame e si dice non faccia una vita molto da professionista, quindi non c'era niente da aspettare.

Esempi validi invece quello di Cristante, venduto senza neanche dargli un'occasione e De Sciglio, già etichettato da 3/4 di noi come un pacco assoluto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Vabbè non è che stiamo dialogando solo noi due rispondo in linea generale a tutti quelli interessati e che intervengono per la maggiore. Poi ovvio ci sono milanisti piú equilibrati ho molti amici e parenti milanisti. Poi che vada per la maggiore il ritratto da Casciavid é altrettanto vero. Precisato questo . In molti in ambito tifosi e società Milan non hanno dato tempo ai sopracitati. E veder leggere la morale su come tirare su i talenti dai milanisti quando da anni l'inter ha uno dei migliori settori giovanili d'Italia, fa sorridere quantomeno


Eludi la mia domanda, perché tu hai tutto il diritto di accusare il Milan su come abbia gestito i propri talenti, uno su tutti El Sharaawy che io non avrei mai venduto, però anche noi abbiamo il diritto di accuse l'Inter ed io l'ho fatto riguardo Kovacic, pertanto non mi hai ancora risposto: ci vuole coraggio a definire scommessa persa un ventunenne, non trovi?


----------

